# lost respect for Craftsman



## johnzenobia (May 6, 2012)

Been using Craftsman power tools over 20 years now and after a recent problem with sears I will be switching over to Dewalt. 
In a nutshell I bought the 19.2 volt saw saw on September 2011. Had problems with it not releasing the blade so I took it back in to sears with my receipt and with the extended warranty and the manager told me they wouldn't replace it and that because I used it for my business that the warranty is null and void. She claimed that they only cover their product if it is a homeowner using it. I said fine I will take my business somewhere else. 

So anyways Sears wonders why their profit margin is down and why they have to keep closing stores.

I want everyone to read this and next time they need a tool buy somewhere else. 

Thanks


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

#1 craftsman power tools arent made by craftsman, most of them are actually being made by ryobi now, you can hold countless ryobi tools right next the craftsman counterpart and it will be identical other than the color

as for the warrenty, they have been doing that for almost 10 years, their tools arent built to professional grade, via cheaper components and lower grade wiring inside them that burn up quicker

what type of saw is it.. by the sounds of it im guessing a recip.. word of advise dont buy a dewalt recip. ive seen countless dewalt recips get sent in for repairs even when brand new.. on one job we had 3 dewalts burn up on the first 2 days of a large addition. if it is in fact a recip your better off buying a makita or milwaukee, their recips are tanks, we have 3 makita avt's at work and we beat the snot outta them 2 of which are over 5 years old


----------



## mcfarton (Apr 16, 2012)

craftsmen ratchets are also terrible I have had husky ratchets outlast em


----------



## johnzenobia (May 6, 2012)

Yeah it was a reciprocating saw and what a piece of junk. The problem is that I have 4 lithium batteries and find the cordless is handy. I bought a Dewalt reciprocating and it has been treating me well. I will keep in mind about the makita though. Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I used to have all Dewault power tools. They stayed in the shop, bad switches and brushes all the time.
Switched to Bocsh and Millwaulke and now I get to use my tools not work on them.
Go on Amazon.com some time and bring up any tool your thinking about buying and look at the bottom of the listing for reports from people that have owned or bought the tool.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have the DeWalt 20V Max recip, and it's a beast. :thumbsup:


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

so what companies cover commercial use? I thought they all limit the warranted severely and don't honor extendeds at all for commercial use.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Oct 21, 2011)

Hilti does, we have awesome service from them at work...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

forresth said:


> so what companies cover commercial use? I thought they all limit the warranted severely and don't honor extendeds at all for commercial use.



bosch, makitak, milwaukee, dewalt, hitachi, metabo, festool


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Craftsman has been junk for years.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

From a 2005 article on the acquisition of Sears by K Mart.

http://www.birnbaumassociates.com/strategy-in-the-news/Kmart-to-Acquire-Sears.htm

Let's remember, both K mart and Sears are competing with WalMart...

Sears tools are no better quality than Black and Decker, IMO.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Our crews use a lot of DeWalt stuff at work with the exception of our grinders and hammer drills they are exclusively Metabo.
You can't beat a Metabo grinder,those Iron Workers put the hurts on them.
As for the Warranty,read it I am sure that it clearly states void for commercial use


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> bosch, makitak, milwaukee, dewalt, hitachi, metabo, festool


Glad to see some do, but it doesn't take a building professional to see those are all significantly higher end tools than Craftsman. Half of those the average Big Box shopper has never even touched.

Craftsman has been consumer grade for a long time.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

For a while Sears sold 2 brands of tools. A junk brand labeled "Sears" and a better one "Craftsman". Haven't seen the "Sears" tools for a few years, but we don't have a full line Sears store in my area. Don't know if they still sell the cheaper one or not.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I believe the cheaper brand that was "sears" became "companion" for a while and is now "Craftsman Evolv."


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

hyunelan2 said:


> I believe the cheaper brand that was "sears" became "companion" for a while and is now "Craftsman Evolv."


"True to the Tee"


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Agreed the Companion tool line was discontinued in 2008 to be replaced by the Evolv line aimed more at DIYers.

The good news is that Evolv tools still have a lifetime warranty.
The Bad news is that you *Have To* keep the original dated receipt.
Craftsman also has a new 'Industrial line' of mechanic handtools


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Craftsman power tools have sucked for about the last 30 years. Their hand tools--wrenches, screw drivers, etc, have been fine but their electric power tools have been cheesy junk since the 70's at least.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Davejss said:


> Craftsman power tools have sucked for about the last 30 years. Their hand tools--wrenches, screw drivers, etc, have been fine but their electric power tools have been cheesy junk since the 70's at least.


Not totally true. I have a triple reduction 1/2" drill that bored through many, many marine grade pilings and will still spin you around like a propeller if you let it.:laughing: Also have a jig saw that was bought in the area of 1994, which still works wonderfully. 2 horse plunge router with hundreds of miles on it still works great.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Davejss said:


> Craftsman power tools have sucked for about the last 30 years. Their hand tools--wrenches, screw drivers, etc, have been fine but their electric power tools have been cheesy junk since the 70's at least.


Not true I have a craftsman spade handle drill from 1996 which is the powerhouse dewalt dw131 in craftsman clothing. And I bought my brother a craftsman 2 base router kit on clearance a few years ago that is definitely a Bosch 1617 w/o the magnesium but polished metal!


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

loneframer said:


> Not totally true. I have a triple reduction 1/2" drill that bored through many, many marine grade pilings and will still spin you around like a propeller if you let it.:laughing: Also have a jig saw that was bought in the area of 1994, which still works wonderfully. 2 horse plunge router with hundreds of miles on it still works great.


Have the same drill a Dewalt dw131 in craftsman clothes!


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

toolaholic said:


> Have the same drill a Dewalt dw131 in craftsman clothes!


I worked with a guy almost 30 years ago who had a B&D drill that was identical as well. We know B&D owned DeWalts name back then, even though the new DeWalt line hadn't been conceived yet.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

loneframer said:


> I worked with a guy almost 30 years ago who had a B&D drill that was identical as well. We know B&D owned DeWalts name back then, even though the new DeWalt line hadn't been conceived yet.


The B&D 1321 and B&D Master series 5140 in chrome are the forefathers of the dewalt 131 and are very torquey stout drills!


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

How would they know you are using it for business? Just don't tell them if they ask.....


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

itguy08 said:


> How would they know you are using it for business? Just don't tell them if they ask.....


I guess there are still honest people out there.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I still have a 1960's Craftsman 600 RPM fixed speed drill that I still use occasionally for mixing mud. To get it down to a slow enough mixing speed I use the Heathkit GD-973 speed control that I built also in the 60's.
The Craftsman nameplate, I just noticed, states '25-60 Cycles AC-DC'. The 25 cycle rating must have been included for places like the Panama Canal Zone where I heard they hadn't fully updated to 60HZ until 2002. Anybody know more about this?

In the 80's, I worked In El Segundo where we had an ex air force technician who when he was stationed in the Canal Zone, he had a side job converting new family arrivals, washing machines to run on 25HZ power. That is all they had in Dependent Housing.

I have been 100% satisfied with the Drill, but the case sucked. The crappy plastic hinges broke after the first time I used it. The latch sliders still worked OK, so for years I just used a bungee cord to hold the whole shebang together.

A couple of years ago at Fry's Electronics store I found a perfect replacement case the Flambeau model 18192-2 that will last forever:

This Flambeau Case has been a great find for me and is a great replacement for any of those old style Crafsman Cases. It is super wide for outsize tools. See top view pic.
ref:http://www.amazon.com/Yellow-Low-Tool-18-1-12-1/dp/B000HS5ZBE

and even cheaper at Sears: (scroll down)
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...1x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM2318123603

Another thing I like the Flambeau is that the top handle is recessed so when the handle when folded down makes the top pretty flat so that more cases can be put on top of it.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I think Sears is now owed by the new KMart and who knows what the specs and standards now are for products (Craftsman, Kenmore, etc). Both were losing money before they got put together with financing funds like the auto bail-out.

Dick


----------



## itguy08 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ravenworks said:


> I guess there are still honest people out there.


Then the OP should have gotten his money back in the extended warranty. It should have never been sold to him in the 1st place.

Im all for being honest but not when they try ti screw you over 1st.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

PaliBob said:


> I still have a 1960's Craftsman 600 RPM fixed speed drill that I still use occasionally for mixing mud. To get it down to a slow enough mixing speed I use the Heathkit GD-973 speed control that I built also in the 60's.
> The Craftsman nameplate, I just noticed, states '25-60 Cycles AC-DC'. The 25 cycle rating must have been included for places like the Panama Canal Zone where I heard they hadn't fully updated to 60HZ until 2002. Anybody know more about this?
> 
> In the 80's, I worked In El Segundo where we had an ex air force technician who when he was stationed in the Canal Zone, he had a side job converting new family arrivals, washing machines to run on 25HZ power. That is all they had in Dependent Housing.
> ...


Hey Palibob! I got the modern version of that a Milwaukee 1663-20 w/ speed dial and power electronics 115-450rpm. Super awesome mixer! Love that you can dial in the speed!


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

itguy08 said:


> Then the OP should have gotten his money back in the extended warranty. It should have never been sold to him in the 1st place.
> 
> Im all for being honest but not when they try ti screw you over 1st.


No he should have read the agreement,ask me how I know to do this.


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

So, what brands of hand tools are good quality nowadays, other than Snap On? Are there any that are worth a crap without raping the wallet?


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I have good luck with Gearwrench.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Gearwrench tools are available through Sears

I like Knipix and for cutting boxes in plaster or drywall a heavy duty metal handle Klein Compass Saw

Here is a DIY thread on Favorite Hand Tool Brands


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

PaliBob said:


> Gearwrench tools are available through Sears
> 
> I like Knipix and for cutting boxes in plaster or drywall a heavy duty metal handle Klein Compass Saw
> 
> Here is a DIY thread on Favorite Hand Tool Brands


ahhhh......great link.

thank you


----------

